# Traditional Kills 2016



## Jake Allen

Looking forward to pictures and stories! 
Please post 'em up. 

For your viewing pleasure, traditional kills from previous years:


2015 Thread
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=831659

2014 Thread
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=794309&highlight=traditional+kills


2012 Video: Thanks to Chris Spikes!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=735235

2012 Picture Thread
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=673597

First Blood:
Nolan: June 22, 2013 ~ Hog ~ Damon Howett RC, Bear Razorhead:



2011
video:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=681558


thread:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=594259

2010
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=493599
video: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=597991

2009 - 
video: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?...ditional+kills
thread: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?...ditional+kills

2008
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?...ditional+kills


----------



## SELFBOW

X8



X3


X6


X3


X6


----------



## jekilpat

*AL Doe*

Predator Recurve - 49#, Magnus 4 blade


----------



## Barebowyer

Well done. Congrats!   Recognize you from your youtube vids.


----------



## oldfella1962

SELFBOW said:


> X8
> 
> 
> 
> X3
> 
> 
> X6
> 
> 
> X3
> 
> 
> X6



Man that's a lot of rabbits bagged in one day! Most people couldn't bag that many with shotguns - I sure wish I had rabbits where I hunt, that must be a real ball.


----------



## jerry russell

April 2016


----------



## chenryiv

March 26, 2016

62" Northern Mist "Whisper" 59# @ 28"
Surewood Shaft w/160gr Snuffer
Chad Orde - leather string tracker
& good old luck.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson

Dan Quilyan bow


----------



## SELFBOW

#1


#2


#3



#4



#5


----------



## sawtooth

Pig #5 for 2016


----------



## SELFBOW

TBG Spirit bow.....

Dillo







#2



#3


#4&5



#6


#7


----------



## chenryiv

Season Opener
September 10, 2016
64" JD Berry " Vixen" 54# @ 25"
Surewood Douglas Fir Shaft
Grizzly Broadhead


----------



## sawtooth

Deer # 1 for this season
Big Jim buffalo longbow
Douglas fir arrow
Magnus II 125gr.


----------



## jekilpat

Opening Day
Predator 48#
Magnus Stinger 4 blade
"Daisy" the tracking mini Dachshund


----------



## deast1988

1st trad deer
Centaur Triple Carbon 60" 55lbs @28ins
Abowyer Wapati 
Big Jim Goldtip 

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/EB88A6CC-5E12-4E42-9723-96901CBA1B16_zpsrxlbkymu.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## blood on the ground

I sure love these threads! Good job guys .. . One of these days I'm going to join you!


----------



## jekilpat

#2 for '16
Predator Recurve 
Magnus 4 blade


----------



## Bo73

*1st*

47lb R/D Rich Emery Stick
2016 Aluminum Shaft
2 blade Zwickey Eskilite
1st Trad Deer


----------



## Barebowyer

*Pigs*

Dakota Pro Hunter Recurve 66", 50@30.5, Easton FMJ 400 with 150 gr. Muzzy Phantoms, WMA, Spot and Stalk


----------



## Barebowyer

*Nuisance Critter*

This was back in Feb 16 but couldn't post pics.  13 Yard Headshot with Easton Axis Trad 340s, 175 Hammerhead, 62" Centaur Chimera, 53@31".  This joker had chewed through my grill cover and the cover to my smoker on the back porch!!


----------



## jekilpat

48# Predator Recurve
4 blade Magnus Stinger


----------



## humdandy

Nitro Zipper 
Tree Sharks
First trad kill.


----------



## handfull

First trad kill.  
150 gr slick trick


----------



## Barebowyer

*Late recovered spike.....*

Dakota Pro Hunter Recurve, 66" 50@30.5" Easton FMJ 400s with a 135Gr. Simmons Landshark LT


----------



## Barebowyer

*Centaur Does*

Centaur Chimera, 62", 53@31", Easton Axis Traditional 340s, 175 gr Simmons Tigersharks.


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys

Big Jim Custom Longbow 
Homemade Douglas Fir arrows 
Fred bear razorhead broadheads


----------



## stick-n-string

Big Jim Thunderchild
59@26
Gold tip 3555
Magnus stinger 125g


----------



## jekilpat

#4 for '16
Predator Recurve
Simmons TigerShark


----------



## Barebowyer

*#5 slickhead*

62" Centaur Chimera, 53@31", Easton Traditional 340s, 175 Tigershark.  3 yards, 25 yard recovery.


----------



## Barebowyer

*Some critters this week..*

62" Centaur Chimera, 53@31", Easton Traditional 340s, Tigersharks and Zwicky Eskilites.


----------



## Bowhunterga

*Wyoming Antelope - August 2016*

August 15, 2016
Pacific Yew Classic - 73@28
Black Eagle Vintage shaft
"Simply Traditional" Single Bevel Magnus Classic
Shot distance 23-25 yards.







August 17, 2016
Same bow and arrow setup


----------



## Bowhunterga

*Dawson Forest WMA Doe*

September 22, 2016
Pacific Yew Classic - 73@28
Black Eagle Vintage shaft
"Simply Traditional" Single Bevel Magnus Classic
Shot distance 15 yards, recovery distance 80 yards


----------



## Bowhunterga

*Monroe County Spike*

October 8, 2016
Howard Hill "Tembo" 75@28
Easton Legacy 2219
STOS 160 grain broadhead
Shot distance 15 yards, recovery distance 40 yards


----------



## chenryiv

November 23, 2016
64" JD Berry Morningstar 50# @ 26"
Surewood Shaft w/Grizzly Broadheads


----------



## jekilpat

*#5 for '16*

Predator Recurve
Simmons Tiger Shark


----------



## Al33

Gordon County doe, Oct. 13th.


----------

